# Mantua - Lombardy, Italy.



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi everybody. I recently discovered this section and gladly noticed it hosts interesting views of not-so-famous places alongside dramatic vistas from world-class cities.

I decided therefore to post a brief introduction to my hometown, 50.000 in the city, slightly above 100.000 including all kind of suburbs. A quaint corner of southeastern Lombardy at the heart of Northern Italy.

Hope somebody may find it interesting

*Historical views*



































































*Ye Aulde City...*


















































*Slowly climbing into the 19th..maybe early 20 th centuries...*


















































*Postwar blocks and some modernity*


































*Parks*


















































*Business District*


































*Suburbia*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice photos, WalkTheWorld :cheers1: 

Quite a quaint and interesting city ... I really like the architecture here, the old and the new seem to blend very well together indeed. As like most Italian cities, Mantua looks like a great place to walk around and also dine out.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Very nice photos, WalkTheWorld :cheers1:
> 
> Quite a quaint and interesting city ... I really like the architecture here, the old and the new seem to blend very well together indeed. As like most Italian cities, Mantua looks like a great place to walk around and also dine out.



Indeed..or just sit and have a nice drink

cheers

:cheers:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great photos of a beautiful and historic city. Thanks.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.
Please post more when you find the time.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you for your thread WalkThe World!

Mantua deserves it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very Beautiful city kay:


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow probably the most modern and clean Italian city I've seen on here. The suburbs looks so American too. great thread.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks everybody, hope the subjects make up for my poor skills. Some extra pics... different settings in space and time

Hope this is not too many pictures in one go...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

and just to provide a deeper understanding of the local feel



































































































































































































Cozy, hardworking and yet laid back. Many will find it boring but it's just another good place for a family man...


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

> The suburbs looks so American too.


A little TOO much like an American suburb. Yikes!!!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

:lol:^^

Looks like the "density vs sprawl" debate lives and prospers!

Hi there! :cheers:


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

I apologize WalkTheWorld, I failed to add that I also found Mantua to be very beautiful. Please continue to post more photos!
I grew up near one of those typical American suburbs and I absolutely get the HORRORS every time I see one.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

william of waco said:


> I apologize WalkTheWorld, I failed to add that I also found Mantua to be very beautiful. Please continue to post more photos!
> I grew up near one of those typical American suburbs and I absolutely get the HORRORS every time I see one.


No apologies needed William, each and every point of view is welcome. Honestly I find them comfortable and quiet to leave in but I agree with you they sometimes give me the creeps.

Unlike you, I was born and reaised in the historical core of the city, which slowly became upscale, classy and...costly. Like many I was pushed out to the rim.

I know it all, you live a "remote control" life and in the hottest part of summer or the coldest part of winter you can spend weeks without making eye contact with your neighbours.

When I was a kid I looked out of my window and knew were to find each and every landmark...those euburbs all look the same and you never know where you actually are...and each and every lawnmower growls to life at the same time on Saturday afternoons.

I know, man. I know.

Let these pics sink in and I'll definitely post some more.

Ciao.


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

Many thanks, WalkTheWorld,

I lived in Philadelphia for a few years, right on the edge of Olde Town and I kind of got a feel for the whole density thing. Someone told me once that there are almost as many row houses in Philadelphia as there are in London and you will find plenty of quaint little narrow streets and alleyways that remind you of Europe and what I like to call "American medieval".

Thanks again and I look forward to those photos.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

william of waco said:


> Many thanks, WalkTheWorld,
> 
> I lived in Philadelphia for a few years, right on the edge of Olde Town and I kind of got a feel for the whole density thing. Someone told me once that there are almost as many row houses in Philadelphia as there are in London and you will find plenty of quaint little narrow streets and alleyways that remind you of Europe and what I like to call "American medieval".
> 
> Thanks again and I look forward to those photos.


Too bad I only had a quick drive through Phillie, years ago. I quite liked the feel.

Ok talk to you soon. As time zone goes it's quarter past midnight here and I have a long drive tomorrow morning. Early. Too early.

Take care.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

A few for the day...playing with colours...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Doors, gates and gangways...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

WalkTheWorld said:


>


SUVs blocking entryways. So stereotypical.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

great pictures there  ^^ lovely house


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> SUVs blocking entryways. So stereotypical.


This is the neighborhood where I was born and raised...I know the guy living there , that's his own car... Honestly you seldom find cars blocking entryways here. It is a well known fact that before tow trucks arrive it would be damaged beyond human help.:lol: 

This does not mean he couldn't be fined, though...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Get Smart said:


> great pictures there  ^^ lovely house


Bit too armored for my personal taste but yeah...red brick homes recall local traditional buildings.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

something for the night...


----------



## D34511 (Apr 14, 2009)

another architecturally rich and beautiful Italian city. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

D34511 said:


> another architecturally rich and beautiful Italian city. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, I like to call it "architecturally diverse" and I bet you know what I mean better than anybody else...:lol:

Did you know that mantua and London had the same sort of population level in the early 1600's?...Lots of things changed afterwards...:cheers:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

more....


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah. Something about fog and snow that seem to enhance the mystery of these old towns.


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for showing this, to me, unknwon town, it looks lovely like so many Italian towns does. Also great to see smaller places represented here.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

mlm said:


> Thanks for showing this, to me, unknwon town, it looks lovely like so many Italian towns does. Also great to see smaller places represented here.


Thanks, yep it's just very slightly larger than Herning!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

william of waco said:


> Ah. Something about fog and snow that seem to enhance the mystery of these old towns.


Oh yes. Let me just quote a somewhat sarcastic local writer "The main colors in Mantua are black, white and any possible shade of twilight..."


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Let's walk a bit further...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice thread! Mantua looks like a very charming and quaint place indeed..:cheers:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Very nice thread! Mantua looks like a very charming and quaint place indeed..:cheers:


A Parisian could be instantly killed by boredom..:lol:
But you may like a getaway. Stay tuned, more pics will come.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WalkTheWorld said:


> A Parisian could be instantly killed by boredom..:lol:
> But you may like a getaway. Stay tuned, more pics will come.


I don't doubt that for _one_ second! :lol::lol: 

Every now and then you just gotta get out though..:shifty:  

Thx for posting :cheers1:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

A Parisian friend of mine was disappointed by not finding a warm Latin city He was probably dreaming of Spain and landed in the local equivalent of Reims...

Enjoyed his stay though 

Another friend from Istanbul said "slightly more lively than ####"

But I still love it!

:cheers:

_* flame filter, please insert city name at will, preferably picking financial capitals of landlocked nations at the heart of Europe_


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Mantua looks very nice indeed, it has a different feel to other italian towns shown here. Yes, it feels more "northern", but the same happens in Spain really. As you leave the mediterranean coast behind it can be anything but latin and warm. Luckily, both countries are very diverse!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Avientu said:


> Mantua looks very nice indeed, it has a different feel to other italian towns shown here. Yes, it feels more "northern", but the same happens in Spain really. As you leave the mediterranean coast behind it can be anything but latin and warm. Luckily, both countries are very diverse!


Totally agree with you, man. Diversity is wealth. God save me from a life with no shades...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Riverside park


































Maintenance required










Hazy Day


























The old paper mill, I think it's brutalist architecture by Mr. Nervi


















Cozy corners











































































The bad thing about April is grass growing a foot a day... This reminds me of the lawnmower waiting for me on my driveway...


















For those craving for graffitti... how to revive a toilet


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Fontana Forest, right by the city limit, a nature sanctuary rather than a park.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Minor insignificant details and sideviews you forget as you whizz by,,,


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

So this is the city Romeo went to after he was banished. Nice.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> So this is the city Romeo went to after he was banished. Nice.


And bought poison! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

:eek2: Stunning!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Great job Walk! 

Mantua seems to be clean and well maintained.

Love those old streets with no tags and graffiti.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

^^

thanx

It never became a real issue, but let me add that constant maintenance makes it go away even faster. The few scattered tags, mostly on storefront rollershutters, are there since the early '90ìs. If you re-paint, they don't spread. If you maintain, they go away.

Having said that, and since this is a world forum...can anybody help me translating this one..?











It appeared a while back near a taxi stall ...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Sitting idle by the river, on a Saturday afternoon, waiting for the storm


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Old neighborhood...


























Astronomic clock 1529...or is it 1459...?


































Rooftops



















































Random shots


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

I love Mantova!!!!

The city of Virgilio!

Also mentioned in The Divine Comedy!

_*
...
ma di nostro paese e de la vita
ci 'nchiese; e 'l dolce duca incominciava
«Mantüa…», e l'ombra, tutta in sé romita,

surse ver' lui del loco ove pria stava,
dicendo: «O Mantoano, io son Sordello
de la tua terra!»; e l'un l'altro abbracciava.
...*_

(Dante Alighieri, La Divina Commedia, Purgatorio, Canto VI, versi 70-75)


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

joga said:


> I love Mantova!!!!
> 
> The city of Virgilio!
> 
> ...


And the XX Canto as well, as briefly summarized in my signature. So it's mentioned twice...in Hell...Hmmmmmmm


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

WalkTheWorld said:


> And the XX Canto as well, as briefly summarized in my signature. So it's mentioned twice...in Hell...Hmmmmmmm



You're right! I forgot it! It is quite difficult to remember the entire Divina Commedia :nuts:

Also Val Camonica...... That's great!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Yo! Mixed heritage, you know...:cheers:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

More randoms, waiting for the weekend and possibly shoot some fresh pics...


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

An amazing skyline!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

^^
Peculiar isn't it


An aerial view of the city core...credits to the Goverment of Lombardy official website.

Parts of the suburbs are visible along with the Fontana Forest


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Suburbs, as discussed before, are cute but pretty much standardized. I am planning nevertheless to take a byicycle ride and capture the awsome colors of spring we're enjoung these days. Il'll try...

(source: Live Local bird's eye view screenshots)


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Urban cityscapes, right outside of the inner city...a.k.a. "boring afternoons"


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Mantova is a really nice town. Especially the location - surrounded by the lakes from three sides - is really nice. 

And now I know that this thing which looks like a suspension bridge is an old papermill.:lol: It looks so massive from the tip of the peninsula.

I don't think that Mantova is so boring. I have lived in Casalpusterlengo, Lodi province. Now, THAT is boring!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice pictures, thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome place, awesome photos kay:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

DiggerD21 said:


> Mantova is a really nice town. Especially the location - surrounded by the lakes from three sides - is really nice.
> 
> And now I know that this thing which looks like a suspension bridge is an old papermill.:lol: It looks so massive from the tip of the peninsula.
> 
> I don't think that Mantova is so boring. I have lived in Casalpusterlengo, Lodi province. Now, THAT is boring!



Thanx!

Well, as far as the cables are concerned, yeah in 1961 they had to install new US made equipment which was too big for ths sizes of the existing sheds. Thet gad to remove pillars and find an alternative way to keep the ceiling up..the design is by P. Nervi who left some other interesting works across the country like the Vatican Auditorium in Rome.

And as far as boredom is concerned, well I feel like I'm on a constant holyday here but I can understand that younger people may fell like they keep on seeing the same faces, Namely if they come from big cities...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

edit


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome place, awesome photos kay:


Thanks, small efforts comared to your hard work!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Early Town Hall, XII Century, main entrance










Rotunda church, detail. It's fun to see how layering make the street level raise higher with the centuries...










I like to sit down and enjoy a drink at a street coffee, when no one is around..


















Getting ready for the Streetdance Festival...bandstands and weird installations are being rigged up in every square 










David and Goliath. Meaningless, I just loved the colors 










Old Cathedral and morning sky










As the hour grows late the bustling crowd of locals and visitors gets out of control..here's around noon..


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

joga said:


> ...Also mentioned in The Divine Comedy!
> 
> _*
> ...
> ...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

madridhere said:


> Nice pictures, thank you.


And thanks to you for visiting and leaving a message.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

It's always worth checking out this thread. Thanks WTW, keep it up!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

I do not know if this complies with the forum rules. if it doesn't just let me know. Tjese are not my pictures and I downloaded them from the local university historical archive. As far as I can see they post no disclaier.

Source http://web.tiscalinet.it/unimn/mantova/cennistorici/testo.htm

This post is dedicated to the interiors of the Duke's residence in Mantua, a large cluster of buildings at the heart of what used to be a tiny , proud and wealthy state for nearly 400 years. It was the far gone era of the italian City States, you know...

The Hall of Manto










The Room of Mantua Rivers










The Corridor of Mirrors










The Exhibition Gallery. All paintings have gone. In the final years the Gonzaga family was broke and sold most of it to King Charles of England who unfortunately had little time to enjoy it. Some of it can be seen at Hampton Court Castle.










A painting, depicting the day the Gonzaga family seized power...the interesting part of it is the ancient façade of the main Cathedral now replaced by a baroque façade built when Mantua became part of the Austrian empire..










Domus Nova: gardens










Frescoes: the ceiling of the Zodiac Room and the Camera Picta (the former..I dunno, the latter by Andrea Mantegna)


















and this comes from another mansion, it's called the Hall of Giants. pretty impressive when you walk in there.. by Giulio Romano


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> It's always worth checking out this thread. Thanks WTW, keep it up!


And keep visiting! :cheers:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Suburban sunset...


































Time to sit down for a few more drinks...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

More randoms.. Historiy and daily life


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

great presentation :cheers:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

^^
Thanx

I am recently developing an interest in the quality of life of postwar block developments.Esthetically poor, they are getting some improvement with new infills. Vehicle friendly and pedestrian friendly at the same time they offer all kind of servics within walking distance without restricting access to car like they have to do in the old city. There's little charm, some grit and a mix of densities somewhat balancing urban vs surburban. I guess it might be fine. Well. Almost.


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

E' una città stupenda che ho scoperto anch'io da poco (e ce l'ho vicina), e pensare che conta solo 15000 abitanti in più di Villafranca. Dal punto di vista artistico culturale è una metropoli.

Sorry, I thought I was in the Italian forum. beautiful city though


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey welcome overseas Falcon...well you know the "metro" area is much bigger, it's almost a..."half Verona":cheers:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

And more randoms again...










































































Quick views from nearby villages, homes, countryside and an abbey...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

And now let me "borrow" a few pictures from a fellow forumer who will probably drop by and will hopefully forgive me.

Credit to: _Gioven_ from Padua. cheers: sorry mate, just tell me and I'll move them...or feel free to add...)


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you WtW, we belong to the same team :cheersItalian forumers)


----------



## Lariabian (Mar 25, 2009)

Bellisima !!! beautiful city !!!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks like a sunday mornng!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

WalkTheWorld said:


> Looks like a sunday mornng!!!
> 
> :cheers:


It was a saturday afternoon... April 25th.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

out and about


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice shots


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Nice shots


thx man


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

May I give a small contribution too? 
Mantua's beautiful skyline:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

I wish we made it to the "banner of the day"


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you for appreciating it... but I think the pic is not of the right size.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Gioven said:


> Thank you for appreciating it... but I think the pic is not of the right size.


Well, I honestly don't even know the procedure...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Where outskirts and suburbs fade into farmland...


























































Ok, better go for some more urban settings now....


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

It takes a second to slip to page 3 

Just cycling around today... River, parks and a few shots in the old city


----------



## LUCAFUSAR (Mar 31, 2009)

Wonderful thread...can you post some photos of Sabbioneta?


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

LUCAFUSAR said:


> Wonderful thread...can you post some photos of Sabbioneta?


hi

Funny enough Sabbioneta is poorly represented in my database, but I'm planning some re-shoots soon. Stey tuned.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Let's call this low quality series, "walking solo at sunset. This is a postwar area not so far from the historic area showing some nice degree of diversity, with single family homes and some aparment buildings mostly inhabited by members of the Asian and North African community. Some grit included.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Again, same district


----------



## LUCAFUSAR (Mar 31, 2009)

WalkTheWorld said:


> hi
> 
> Funny enough Sabbioneta is poorly represented in my database, but I'm planning some re-shoots soon. Stey tuned.


kay:

[IT.MODE]Aho', guarda che sono sempre io...ci conosciamo gia', non c'e' bisogno che mi saluti:lol:[/IT.MODE]


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

LUCAFUSAR said:


> kay:
> 
> [IT.MODE]Aho', guarda che sono sempre io...ci conosciamo gia', non c'e' bisogno che mi saluti:lol:[/IT.MODE]


:cheers:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

I love chimenys...


















Palazzo Cantoni, 1400ish... The Tudor age in Britain. for instance










Baroque...or something very similar...


















The old courthouse, around 1600


































Giulio Romano's home, the architect who shaped Mantua in the Renaissance years.










Old time residential...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Old river docks district. New developments and some decay


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Minor antiquiry and inner city streetscapes


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Up!!!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

so Hopper-ish...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

A rainy and miserable Sunday morning in suburbia...


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Deanb said:


> beautiful


Hey, don't forget to check the old pages! :cheers:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice buildings and houses


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful, very nice buildings and houses


thx, man!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Suburban vistas


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Old townhouses


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Moody afternoons...and some grit.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice city. I love Mantova! 

Thanks for sharing WalkTheWorld!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Napo said:


> Very nice city. I love Mantova!
> 
> Thanks for sharing WalkTheWorld!


Belated thanks to you!

Here's a crappy update I could do without...mostly cellphone pics


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the updates....:cheers:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)




----------

